# What New Holiday Can We Celebrate From Our Couches?!



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

What new holiday can we celebrate from our couches?

How about this one?  https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/fun/lazy-day

National Lazy Day!

While we really don't want to tell you more about this awesome holiday, we are feeling lazy, you see, we will, so that you can make the most of trying to be dull for an entire day.

Also known in the United States as National Lazy Day, this unofficial holiday of unknown origins honors sloths, slackers, layabouts, idlers, and lazybones. It also provides an excellent excuse to those among us who are stressed and over-worked to take the day off and recharge.

*How to Celebrate?*

Do we really need to spell it out? Laze around, do nothing, goof-off, slack, and procrastinate.
Refuse to do any chores - you can always do them the next day.
Order food in instead of cooking and spend the day on the couch watching back-to-back episodes of your favorite TV show.
Go to the spa and get a well-deserved "me-day."
Stay in bed all day long and refuse to respond to any emails or phone calls.
Watch the 1929 comedy film, Lazy Day.

*I guess we can do them all except go to the spa....only been to one once and had a massage many years ago...looks like that's out for the foreseeable future...   *

*Anyways this holiday is August 10.  Maybe we'll be let out of our cages by then...*


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

Whoa. Every day is a holiday for me then.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2020)

Slug Day.  I'm the mascot.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2020)

These days everyday is national lazy day.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll start practicing now so I'm ready by August 10th....


----------



## toffee (Apr 21, 2020)

iam gonna celebrate  by- have more chocolate day ''''' buy trying some new type of choco bar '


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Couch Potato Day


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Couch Potato Day


More like Couch Potato month!


----------



## Llynn (Apr 27, 2020)

International Inertia Enjoyment Month


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

Laissez Faire Week


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

*What New Holiday Can We Celebrate From Our Couches?!*

I will wait for the 4th of July and watch the fireworks from my couch..


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

Reach Out and Touch Your Remote Month


----------

